
Tiny device to track your bag. Never lose luggage again. - pablosanchez
http://lugga.me/
======
halviti
Easily the worst homepage I've seen in some time.

Zero information, literally no explanation of what the product is.

None of the links go anywhere but the single page.. why even have links?

The website is literally void of information, which should be the only reason
to have a website in the first place.

I can only imagine this is being upvoted by spam/shill accounts.

~~~
jchung
Actually, it's a rather reasonable homepage for value proposition testing with
just two exceptions. I too was irritated by the links-to-nowhere, so that
would have to change. And the email CTA is dangerous in that it deters actual
signups. Otherwise, this page gets straight to the value proposition and the
price, and almost nothing else. It's a reasonable way of quickly testing
traction for your idea, especially considering that it was (apparently) a
hackathon project.

~~~
OafTobark
The value proposition is weak if the consumer wants to know how this works
before commuting. It skews data.

------
bluetidepro
This seems like a good idea, however the website needs more information. It's
not to clear what your $40 is getting you or how it works. Maybe look at
adding a demo video or something?

 _Slightly off topic:_ What if you already own both an iPad ( _assuming it's a
3g model and not just wifi_ ) and an iPhone, couldn't you just leave your iPad
in the bag then use the "Find Your iPhone" app to locate the bag for free?

EDIT: I guess my overall point is why would anyone pay $39.99 for a simple
tracking device when you can do this free (with an iPad/iPhone) or buy a GPS
tracker yourself, for cheaper than ~$40? Maybe this leads back to my first
statement that the landing page needs much more info to convince the user this
is worth the money.

~~~
pc86
I think the biggest risk to that is battery life.

Also, am I the only person who gets seriously bothered by profession-looking
websites or applications that list the dollar sign _after_ a price?

~~~
robmcm
Google thinks the page is italian, if I let it translate it, the $ sign goes
to the start... odd!

~~~
morsch
The currency sign is a suffix in many locales, e.g. parts of Europe. Makes
sense for a translator to fix it. Although I'd consider it feature of the
currency involved as opposed to the document language.

~~~
danellis
I've noticed an increasing trend for Americans to write, for example, '10$'.
As an odd reflection to that, I've also noticed a lot of people writing
percentages with the percent sign in front: '%50'. I can't help but wonder if
the latter is just confused web developers.

------
jeremymcanally
I have to e-mail someone to pre-order? That seems...odd. Just setup a Wufoo or
Google Form?

I don't know what I'm even supposed to put in that e-mail; am I going to
e-mail you my CC details (PROTIP: No.)?

tl;dr: SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.

~~~
easy_rider
This, simple form please? My Thunderbird opens, but I don't even use mail
clients. This is when you should not use mailto. How do I give you money?

~~~
pablosanchez
I saw the presentation of this startup at @AngelHack, they are pretty focused
on building the product. I guess a better website is coming next on their
roadmap.

------
sph130
I usually just read and don't comment. A couple things.. Better information on
the website. Even just a picture of the device. Preorder is just a mailto: -
put a form on there at least, it adds to the legitimacy of the company even if
it just forwards an email in the end.

And a third point - whats the status of the product? Expected Ship Date? Are
you just putting this out there to see if there is interest in the product? Be
honest with the consumer.

So you had the hook - there are people that clicked on the link because they
want to track their bags.. but you need more.

Where is the move down button on Hacker News? I know you can give points to
comments but there should be a way to quickly drop posts that seem a little
sketchy.

------
waterside81
There's lot of these out there now and I guess at first glance, it seems like
it makes sense. But as someone whose had his luggage "lost" (delayed etc.)
about 6 times now, and every time, eventually reunited with it, I'm not sure
what this app would do that the usual tracking provided by the airline's
baggage service can't do for you. OK, so you can track your luggage and see
it's still in JFK and it didn't make your connection to London - so what? The
airline knows this too, and they're the ones fetching it for you and making
sure it gets to you. This app doesn't reduce the time this process takes or in
any way remove the middle man.

Maybe it's buying you a little piece of mind?

------
gadders
I tell you what I would be useful (as a tangentially similar idea).

At my daughter's school you quite often find that the girls' have grabbed
another girl's coat, hat, P.E kit etc (they have to wear a school uniform).

The current solution is to sew name tags into the clothes, which is helpful at
finding the wrong clothes after the fact.

What I thought would be cool would be is if you could sew an RFID name tag
into your child's clothes, and then wave a "wand" over them as you collect
them, and it beeps if they have someone else's coat (for example) on.

This may well be a bit of an over-engineered solution :-)

------
racbart
It's awesome that it can make my bag to talk to me, but I'd love to know what
language will she talk.

There's zero information about how the device works. Will it talk to me online
while my bag is miles away after someone steal it and drive away (I doubt)? Or
is it simply low energy Bluetooth 4? Will it only tell me “your bag is within
200 meters” or will it exactly show me direction?

First make your website talk to me, then promise me talking bags.

------
Tekker
Lugga.me is registered to Matteo Lai and Empatica S.r.l. ("a young startup
focused on real-time emotion tracking through bio-signals") in Italy but he
seems to be based in the Bay area...
<http://www.meetup.com/qsmilan/members/30004242/>

------
reiichiroh
Are all these luggage tracker devices approved to be continually while the
airplane is in-flight?

------
mjallday
I've seen similar devices. They usually require you to pay an ongoing
subscription for a mobile phone connection that makes the price unattractive
in the long term.

Is there anyway to broadcast a signal from these devices without me having to
make a telco rich?

------
lukasko
This seems to be just a landing page to validate the idea. However it's quite
a good idea.

------
adam-f
I thought planes generally want you to "turn off all electronic devices" at
take-off and landing. Pardon the pun, but how is this idea going to fly?

Also, Q. Why is the dollar sign on the wrong side?

A. "This page is in Italian! Would you like to translate it?" >_<

------
scott_s
Cue the starter pistol hack:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/09/expensive_came...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/09/expensive_camer.html)

------
nathan_long
If the airline wants you to turn off your harmless e-reader, they're not going
to be keen on having your luggage emit radio frequencies.

------
steelcm
I guess this is an early design prototype (as all the social links are
referring to dribble.com). Not sure what this is doing on HN.

------
shoeless
This was announced at CES 2013:

<http://www.trakdot.com/>

The site in the OP looks to be testing the idea.

~~~
exhilaration
Thanks for the link, it seems to have all the info about this product
(assuming it's the same thing).

~~~
shoeless
No, a different product. However, it looks like TracDot will be available for
purchase in April.

------
jtagen
How is this different from the stick-n-find or tod devices recently launched
through Kickstarter?

------
deeesstoronto
There is no information on the site....This belongs on theuselessweb.com

